# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dreams of the Apocalypse

## Baron Samedi

A lot of people have dreams of the end of the world.  I would like to see a collection of them in this thread from different users.

----------


## Calypso

I have many many of these dreams.

A good one i have if i can remember it starts out in a huge white room, like padded walls white.

I escape from this room, and im in a hallway of some sort of hospital or mental facility, there are nazi type soldiers and doctors walking around, there looking at me as if they know i dont belong, but arnt taking action to confront me yet.

I procced through the hall, im asking people how to get out of the building and no one seems to answer, I ask one person and he tells me "through this door" i appraoch the door and it has a mens bathroom sign on it. I proceed through the door where it is indeed a bathroom. I see a person being beaten inside the bathroom as if it were a trick place to think its an exit and its not so they would capture you. I quickly double back out of there before the beater notices me. Then i see a girl she is crying in the hall and screaming looking for an exit as well, I feel like she is going to blow what little cover i have and they would capture both of us.

She comes to me "do you know how to get out of here?" I look at here and i tell her to go inside the bathroom (selfish move, I sacrificed her so they wouldnt take me)

She enters the bathroom/exit and is captured and I an hear her getting beat. I proceed down the hall where i find a room, i enter and its full of garbage and shit, like matresses and plywood. at the top of the room about 25 feet up theres an opening that i can see natural light coming it, its dusk outside.

I climb up the piled up garbage for what seem like 30 or so minutes, i finally reach the top and somehow find a way down out of the exit and im on Ft. Lewis in washington state. A military post i use to be stationed on, there are vans driving everywhere, looking for people to round up. I realize that the united states has become a fasciest state, and these soldiers were rounding up everyone to kill or experiment on. i bound from cover to cover trying not to be seen by these vans driving around. Its now night time.

I continue to try and find an exit off the base, but all i can feel is the doom of mankind.

----------


## hostetjm

I had this reoccurring night terror as a child and I still remember it well. I don't know how the dream actually signified the end of the world, but that is the impression that I got. I was so sure of it that I would wake up sweating and screaming. So here is the dream:

I am near a plateau, sitting on the grass. There are a lot of wild flowers around me. I hear someone yelling inaudibly behind me. The scene shifts to two rock creatures on the plateau above me. One is on a turret gun that is blasting the earth with huge balls of energy. They are laughing menacingly. I see a horse jump off the steep sided plateau, hearing a whinny, and wake up.

Doesn't sound like the end of the world, but I knew thats what was happening.

----------


## Saturos

I have had several of these dreams. In the first, thousands of robots are walking around, capturing or killing everyone they see. I am then brought to a compound being run by people in red robes. I am always paralyzed here, and they will take a knife or sword and carve a symbol onto my forhead, which I cannot see. I will always wake up here. 


In another one, everything around me is burning. I walk around, looking for someone, but I am alone. The sky is red. I always wake up soon after.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I have many many of these dreams.
> 
> A good one i have if i can remember it starts out in a huge white room, like padded walls white.
> 
> I escape from this room, and im in a hallway of some sort of hospital or mental facility, there are nazi type soldiers and doctors walking around, there looking at me as if they know i dont belong, but arnt taking action to confront me yet.
> 
> I procced through the hall, im asking people how to get out of the building and no one seems to answer, I ask one person and he tells me "through this door" i appraoch the door and it has a mens bathroom sign on it. I proceed through the door where it is indeed a bathroom. I see a person being beaten inside the bathroom as if it were a trick place to think its an exit and its not so they would capture you. I quickly double back out of there before the beater notices me. Then i see a girl she is crying in the hall and screaming looking for an exit as well, I feel like she is going to blow what little cover i have and they would capture both of us.
> 
> She comes to me "do you know how to get out of here?" I look at here and i tell her to go inside the bathroom (selfish move, I sacrificed her so they wouldnt take me)
> ...



That sounds so realistic.





> I have had several of these dreams. In the first, thousands of robots are walking around, capturing or killing everyone they see. I am then brought to a compound being run by people in red robes. I am always paralyzed here, and they will take a knife or sword and carve a symbol onto my forhead, which I cannot see. I will always wake up here. 
> 
> 
> In another one, everything around me is burning. I walk around, looking for someone, but I am alone. The sky is red. I always wake up soon after.



Ack! Sounds like they gave you the Mark of the Beast. How disturbing.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

When I was a kid I had this reoccuring dream where the sky is turning black and red of all the smoke and lava from the rupturing vulcanos. Let's hope this was not a prophetic dream  :tongue2:

----------


## Folqueraine

I've had several, but they're all in my French DJ. Generally they involve some sort of Mad Max future brought about by peak oil (see my sig, this is my obsession).
On a different note, I once dreamt of a terrible tidal wave which killed most of the world's population (after the 2004 tsunami), and once of a funny atmospheric phenomenon which suppressed all the oxygen in the air for about 2 minutes, and everyone choked to death... and I woke up surrounded by bodies...

----------


## Folqueraine

I've had several, but they're all in my French DJ. Generally they involve some sort of Mad Max future brought about by peak oil (see my sig, this is my obsession).
On a different note, I once dreamt of a terrible tidal wave which killed most of the world's population (after the 2004 tsunami), and once of a funny atmospheric phenomenon which suppressed all the oxygen in the air for about 2 minutes, and everyone choked to death... and I woke up surrounded by bodies...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I've had several, but they're all in my French DJ. Generally they involve some sort of Mad Max future brought about by peak oil (see my sig, this is my obsession).
> On a different note, I once dreamt of a terrible tidal wave which killed most of the world's population (after the 2004 tsunami), and once of a funny atmospheric phenomenon which suppressed all the oxygen in the air for about 2 minutes, and everyone choked to death... and I woke up surrounded by bodies...



I had a series of dreams of tsunamis washing over me, and I'd be backed up against a seawall. (I am from Hawai'i.) But, I wouldn't die.  They were terrifying. I think I was always holding my breath in my sleep.

----------


## Slick

You know the NASA bombing the moon mission that took place this morning? Not blowing up the moon entirely, but just a project they were doing to find water there.

I was so paranoid about this last night, that around maybe 10 a.m. this morning I
had a false awakening dream of me witnessing the End Of The World, I saw two close
up astroids on tv and as I looked at the sky, it started to becoming brighter, then everything just started shaking and my vision was a little odd that I can't explain it.

Crazy stuff.

----------


## Muggler

> You know the NASA bombing the moon mission that took place this morning? Not blowing up the moon entirely, but just a project they were doing to find water there.
> 
> I was so paranoid about this last night, that around maybe 10 a.m. this morning I
> had a false awakening dream of me witnessing the End Of The World, I saw two close
> up astroids on tv and as I looked at the sky, it started to becoming brighter, then everything just started shaking and my vision was a little odd that I can't explain it.
> 
> Crazy stuff.



NASA bombed the moon!?

----------


## Folqueraine

Bombing isn't quite the word but... more info http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/LC...ain/index.html here.
They sent something to crash into the moon to analyze the dust/possibly vapour resulting from the crash.

----------


## hisnameistyler

I gotta admit, I haven't had a "realistic" apocalypse dream (meaning a nuclear explosion, pandemic, or people just dropping dead or whatever). For some reason, I had a dream someone was attacking me, but that same person had the power to rid the world of human population and I woke up with the most overbearing feeling that it was true.

Pretty boring. Scary dreams though!

----------


## Conkt

Zombie daemon invasion.
I was at a carnival in an alley that was seporated from the rest of the world. I was with my family, getting some food. Suddenly, zombie daemons (They were comparable to the daemons from Inuyasha, only they could infect you by biting you. They weren't insane like zombies normally are.) burst in. I hid in the back of a shooting booth. Everyone on Earth became infected. I stayed there for a couple hours (a few seconds in reality) before I painted symbols on my face so I looked like a daemon and left. When I got out, the whole human race was deam, and daemons ruled the world. It was a paradise. I got into a car and crashed into a train. The end.

The world didn't exactly end, but the human race did.

----------


## erik

On September the 15th 2009 I dreamt the following dream :

*"I was watching a soccer match of John's Revelations, the score was 6-1 and the winner was Islam."*

Now, I didn't know what this dream meant, but I decided to look up Revelations 6.1, because that might have been a clue in the dream, this is what Revelations 6.1 is about :

*6:1 I saw that the Lamb opened one of the seven seals, and I heard one of the four living creatures saying, as with a voice of thunder, "Come and see!"

6:2 And behold, a white horse, and he who sat on it had a bow. A crown was given to him, and he came forth conquering, and to conquer.

6:3 When he opened the second seal, I heard the second living creature saying, "Come!"

6:4 Another came forth, a red horse. To him who sat on it was given power to take peace from the earth, and that they should kill one another. There was given to him a great sword.

6:5 When he opened the third seal, I heard the third living creature saying, "Come and see!" And behold, a black horse, and he who sat on it had a balance in his hand.

6:6 I heard a voice in the midst of the four living creatures saying, "A choenix of wheat for a denarius, and three choenix of barley for a denarius! Don't damage the oil and the wine!"

6:7 When he opened the fourth seal, I heard the fourth living creature saying, "Come and see!"

6:8 And behold, a pale horse, and he who sat on it, his name was Death. Hades followed with him. Authority over one fourth of the earth, to kill with the sword, with famine, with death, and by the wild animals of the earth was given to him.

6:9 When he opened the fifth seal, I saw underneath the altar the souls of those who had been killed for the Word of God, and for the testimony of the Lamb which they had.

6:10 They cried with a loud voice, saying, "How long, Master, the holy and true, until you judge and avenge our blood on those who dwell on the earth?"

6:11 A long white robe was given to each of them. They were told that they should rest yet for a while, until their fellow servants and their brothers, who would also be killed even as they were, should complete their course.

6:12 I saw when he opened the sixth seal, and there was a great earthquake. The sun became black as sackcloth made of hair, and the whole moon became as blood.

6:13 The stars of the sky fell to the earth, like a fig tree dropping its unripe figs when it is shaken by a great wind.

6:14 The sky was removed like a scroll when it is rolled up. Every mountain and island were moved out of their places.

6:15 The kings of the earth, the princes, the commanding officers, the rich, the strong, and every slave and free person, hid themselves in the caves and in the rocks of the mountains.

6:16 They told the mountains and the rocks, "Fall on us, and hide us from the face of him who sits on the throne, and from the wrath of the Lamb,

6:17 for the great day of his wrath has come; and who is able to stand?"*


*So Islam is given permission by God to kill almost all the people on Earth, who will sit in Heaven, waiting for their revenge.
This dream of mine is predicting victory for Islam in the beginning of the Great Conflict which will happen in a few years only.

Sorry, this is what this dream is telling me, I can't explain it in another way !

----------


## Novise

The only apocalyptic dreams I have can be described as a sterile world.  The world ends when people are no longer aware of their conciousness.  They go around brain dead and sit together in groups in a natural setting.  They have conversations that don't have anything to do with eachother, listening is a completely lost art.  I tried to subtly teach them things about thinking for themselves and to fight and be brave.  I wake up as I see police cars and a helicopter coming to get me.

Another one is much the same.  The world is very much alive, but something is missing.  Conciousness is no longer with anyone, it's a very spooky, subtle feeling.  Almost like it's spooky only because it's different, but everyone there is having a good time at least.

----------


## Posquant

Multiverse and all that.  Infinite worlds.  Infinite space-time. There are creatures dying around you all the time.  Cats, dogs, uncles and aunts. Oh yeah ... through the sweep of our short earth history, plenty of civilizations. Egypt? Inca? Why not worlds? That's the natural order of things, whatever the scale. No?

----------


## Conkt

@erik

Isn't it odd how religions have the amazing ability to take anything and warp it to fit their beliefs?

----------


## TheAnonymity

I had one of these once. It was a long time ago (3-4 months). It was present day. I was living in an apartment(used to live in the apartment when I was like 8 IRL). I stepped outside, got into my car, and started driving. I turned the radio on, but all I heard was static. Then I started seeing crowds of people standing completely still on the side of the road. Their eyes were completely black (cornea, iris, pupil(no white at all)), and they only moved their heads as if they were watching me as I drove by. For some unknown reason, my mind was invaded with the suggestion.. "This is the end..."

----------


## Boer84

I had a dream which to me was kind of weird.  I was at my old house in Krugersdorp, South-Africa.  Standing in the back yard.  I noticed the moon was unusually large.  Then I noticed that it was orbiting the earth at a very, very fast rate.  A single orbit around the earth took between 5 and 10 seconds.  It also kept getting larger and larger.  
     To me it was the end of the world, maybe not the apocalyptic destruction that everybody might think of.  Either the earth went out of orbit and was spinning faster and faster while moving towards the moon, or the moon's orbit decayed enough for it to get close enough to the earth for impact.  
     I thought I saw the moon cracking, as if it was crumbling into multiple pieces, then it drop under the horizon.  I remember sitting down, waiting for the feel of impact and the end of life.  But I woke up before anything happened.

----------


## oniman7

I had a dream once where there were two spirit entities attacking the earth with a legion of aliens (comical, I know, but it scared the hell out of me in the dream) in this dream, I took the role of 3 different people: A diplomat, a soldier, and myself.

In the first part, I was the diplomat and I went to speak with one of the spirit entities. He was a bright green mist who had taken the form of a stereotypical demon to talk with me. It turns out he was sent to take over the planet along with his superior, who was made out of a white mist. But, this green mist had refused. He didn't think it was right. By the laws of their oder, the green mist had forcibly surrendered his army and was locked there by his superior. He was physically unable to leave this 50 foot area. He mentioned to me that if we could bring him a body, and with enough of his surrendered army taken back, we could enact a spell that would give him back his physical body and might be strong enough to overthrow his superior. I turn to leave, and he stops me. He mentions something about it being a specific person he needs. Something about his superior's right hand man. An explosion rocks the building and I'm thrown to the ground, at least 25 stories below. I black out and open my eyes a few minutes later.

I'm now floating several hundred feet in the air on a jet pack. I'm a soldier in what is left of the American resistance. I feel the rifle in my hands, slung around my shoulders. We're packed in a group of about 10-15 feet, and we find out target. There're a bunch of small discs in the air, that the enemy is apparently using for surveillance. We fire at these. They all shatter and explode. Then we, look down at the enemies below us. We see them, like a slow moving wave, going systematically through the city and destroying it, clearing every sky-scraper. We see some of them grab the jetpacks off our fallen soldiers and climb up to attack us. We fire into them, and find in dismay that they don't like to die. It may take 15 or 20 well placed shots to drop one. We finish off the few that are attacking us, and try to fire at the ones below, to no effect. We're then given the order to retreat. We fly off as this part of the dream fades out.

Now I'm at my house in Florida. My parents have called my brothers and I out to the garage. We're having a makeshift Christmas with stuff we could barter from our neighbors. They've given us each a small keepsake. Then my neighbor drives by. He says he's getting out while he can, to a supposed safe zone. He's got some extra guns we can barter for. We trade for 3 rifles, for the oldest three in the family (my parents and I.) I hold it solemnly and watch him drive off as we pack up.

----------


## Naiya

Mine almost always seem to involve aliens, or zombies, or a combination of the two...will look through my DJ later and see if I can find a recent one.  :tongue2:

----------


## genandnic

All I remember was...

I was looking outside my bedroom window, out to the neighborhood street below. All was fine until a sizzling red, five foot long rock flew by. The whole neighborhood then burst into flames, and the sky turned a red orange color. A few more rocks smashed into the ground, kicking up rock and debris incinerating everything it touched. Then I woke up to find my heart felt as if it were going to jump out of my chest.  ::banana::

----------


## Drokens

Something happens to the Earth that is bad and everyone has to run away. I'm now driving with some random people far away on the countryside. Something very drastic has happened to the Earth and it is extremely different now. I'm looking out the car window and I notice all of the crystal scenery. The crystals are huge over a large plane we're driving over that I can see across. The crystals are growing up from the ground towards the sky and are blue and purple. Then one of the people in my car says "Um, I don't think this is the SOMETHING, I think this is the Traceys Fijord." and then there is a giant wall of aqua colored water getting read to crash down on our car. It is between two huge mountains and is shifting around. It then begins falling over top of us. I become sad thinking that I thought we would be one of the survivers but that it was ending. 

and

The weather is all messed up and the world is about to end. I look up at the skies and it is dark and cloudy above me and to my left it is complete darkness. Me and a bunch of people I know are in a tall hotel where people are gathering. I remember seeing Bree and Mike speer here. Everybody is walking around and waiting for their chance to talk to this guy. I get pissed and wonder why everybody wants to talk to this random guy. The world is going to end and this is all we're doing. So I go to him and start talking normally. He's just a bald guy. I am upstairs right above him in this two story room. The stairs go down against the wall. As I walk down, I go across the room to where he is standing and I grab a liter of sprite sitting on a table next to the wall. I first ask him if it's okay to drink this. He says yes and I take a slurp of sprite. We walk back up the stairs and when he gets to the top I start dumping it on him.

----------


## ragincajun2288

In mine the world has always ended by the anti Christ taking it over and they are rounding up people to receive the mark of the beast. I'm always running from the New World Order and gathering up people to fight against them. I preach to them and try to encourage them to stand firm in their beliefs. Sometimes at the end of these dreams I feel as if I have been captured and being tortured or something.

It sucks.

----------


## kritter

A good 80% of my dreams tend to be apocalyptic in nature. 

My most memorable dealt with a nuclear blast in a larger city 20 miles to the west of where I live. The dream consisted of my whole family gathering outside facing west we all were holding hands and then the flash happened and that was it... I have never felt so hopeless... I have had this dream multiple times. Though every time minus the first I am always inside somewhere looking out a widow at my family standing in the same location as the first dream.

The rest usually deal with Aliens, Impact Events, or some country taking over the world...

----------


## Blazeingcxh

I hate and love Apocalyptic dreams.I hate them cuz i always have this terrible hopeless feeling.I love them cuz it's fun t try to be a surviver,and one day i may succeed.

----------


## Serenity

I don't have my dream journal with me, so the three I can recall are a bit fuzzy but...

One dream, I remember sitting in my room with my brother. He looked out my window and freaked out. The sky look absolutely incredible. It looked someone tore the sky open and you could see into space... planets, a zillion stars, red clouds of dust particles surrounding it. And it was broad day light.

I can't remember if anything happened after that.

Another dream, people were rushing around, panicking, all trying to leave to go somewhere. I woke up thinking "Erm... world... ending. Where would they be going??"

Last dream, again, people rushing around in a panic, but I guess some aliens had found out that our planet was dying and they came in spaceships to come save us. They actually weren't very different from us in appearance, but they were more advanced in technology, obviously. Some people didn't want to go with, and when the earth finally did explode, some of the rock fragments were large and could still sustain life.

----------


## ragincajun2288

Don't you think that this many people having apocalyptic dreams means something? Anything?

----------


## Solipsist

My most recent dream about the end of the world was very interesting. I was on what seemed to be a foreign island. I was near the shore. I got negative vibes being there. All of a sudden I looked into the sky and saw a bright light going up in the air, appearing to be a flare. Miles away from my standing point, it came down and hit a piece of land creating a fireball explosion. This frightened me, I knew I had to retreat to a safe place. As I was walking back I saw many, many falling star like objects in the air, as many as fifty. In my mind I was thinking World War III, I had no idea where this came from, but I somehow knew the missiles were coming from the Soviet Union in Russia. After researching online about it, wow, Russia was one of the main candidates for a nuclear war, WTF?! Having no prior knowledge of a future war theory, it was surprising. Anyway, atleast a hundred fireballs came crashing down from the sky, hitting and destroying the land on the island, creating huge waves and burning fire. I hid in what seemed to be the trailer of a truck, where I waited it out. I accepted death, but survived the destruction. I was alone, but not afraid of what was coming, as if I knew what to expect. I also had a dream about 2012, but damn that was a complete different story!

----------


## oniman7

Ragincajun, I think the fact that you're so worried about it just proves my idea; people are afraid of the end. We tend to dream about our subconscious fears. That's why people have dreams of being chased, or being eaten by monsters as little kids. Hopefully the world isn't about to be attacked by green monsters with three eyes and horns.

----------


## Morrigan

I am standing on a hill, filled with a sense of loss.
I am in a spotless white robe, not a scratch or bruise on me.

From my perspective,as far as the my eyes can see is the wreckage of what was our everyday existence. Buildings to a smoking rubble, cars into lumps or blobs of metal, bodies everywhere and not a living thing in sight.

Besides me. 
Love, loss, life and death all over but I remain standing witness to the cleansing.

Morrigan

----------


## ragincajun2288

Maybe you're right, because the more and more I become used to the idea that all this is temporary and I'm going to die one day anyways, maybe tomorrow, maybe 80 years later, the less of those dreams I see. In fact, lately I've had so few.

----------


## Kanano

Well, I've had a few end of the world dreams. Though not a grand scale.



One was when I was a kid. Me, my Mom, and my Aunt Tammy, were sitting in the living room. Suddenly this mist started to come through the screen door. It was expected, we knew it would kill us. Everyone just started saying bye, totally emotionless, like "Bye, yeah, see you later" while it spread across the floor and started to rise.




Another one wasn't really apocalyptic in nature, but one part of it felt like that. 




I was looking out my bedroom window, up at the sky. The sky was overcast. There were some what looked like glass bubbles in the sky, Kinda big, but not much. They looked like the snowglobe balls but not that scale. They all had cities in them. There were three cities. One was being destroyed by fire. Another by wind, and the last by lightning.

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

Before I went to bed I saw the movie "2012", perhaps this somewhat had to do with the dream I had this morning.

_In my dream we saw on the news that 20 minutes past 2 a comet would hit the earth annihilating everyone on it. Forward to 10 past 2, I was with my parents and my sister (when I woke up I realized my brother wasn't there) and we all realized there was absolutely nothing we could do but hope for a miracle. We talked and then we got in a cornor, against the wall, as if that would matter. When the clock indicated 20 minutes I expected an impact, but nothing happened. When the clock indicated 21 minutes past 2 (an analog clock, but the absence of a possible dreamsign didn't matter), I thought if the clock was running correctly and if it was indicating the right time. The two minutes were enough to sprankle our hopes but still something we could hardly believe. At 22 minutes past 2 we heard a distant impact and all hope was lost. 

The shockwave made a enormous sound and pressed me and my sister to the wall, above the air, for the first time in my live I said, or rather screamed, to everyone I loved them and heard my mother scream the same. 

Everything became intensely bright and I woke up as my body and those around me disintegrated._

----------


## Posquant

The Priests of the Temple... of Syrinx.

It is a very old song by Canadian rock band "RUSH".

Sorry.  I should have fought them harder, as a youth.

----------


## Posquant

Sometimes, we are bored by our deaths.

How thrilling, this time.

----------


## Posquant

Kanano sees.

----------


## Posquant

The point is ... you and we .. we see!

A seer is a seer!  You are a seer.  

Be responsible as such. That is all. Can I trust?

Because maybe I am a seer.  

We don't share all.  So I also need to trust.

That is that. It is what it is.

But ... we can of course, each and together, all do more.






> Don't you think that this many people having apocalyptic dreams means something? Anything?

----------

